# When I say jump, you say 'How high?'



## J-Sun (Oct 6, 2012)

_23 miles_, partly _supersonic_? Now that _is_ high.

Article
"Infographic"

Unfortunately, it's been delayed because his 55-story 1/10th plastic-bag balloon couldn't stand the weather.

That's gonna be a heck of a feeling, whenever he does it. But "it's not the fall, it's the landing" - I hope he can enjoy the feeling later.


----------



## Abernovo (Oct 6, 2012)

I read, or perhaps saw on the TV, that Joseph Kittinger, the current record holder, was working as an advisor on the team. If they can pull it off, and I truly hope they do, it's going to be one heck of an achievement.


----------

